# I'll tip you in ther app



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Was in bloomington, 45+ comes through... i debate on taking it because I had just gotten in town and I know there's money to be made working the game....its 8:34 when I arrive to pickup up my paxhole.... he states the last drive refused to take him to the Indianapolis airport, kinda can't blame him!

Pax then tells me his flight leaves at 10am and he will hook me up if I get him there asap.... my heart sank for the paxhole...

I make it to the airport in 45 minutes, doing around 15 over near the entire way... upon arrival, paxhole jumps out of car, says he will tip me in the app and runs off..
. I'm thinking, ya I just got stiffed....

Turns out however!


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Is this fiction or did it happen? Ladies & Gentleman, we just witnessed a miracle.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> Is this fiction or did it happen? Ladies & Gentleman, we just witnessed a miracle.


Praise the uber gods


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Not all pax are liars. Only about 95%.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Not all pax are liars. Only about *99.95%*.


FTFY


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Was in bloomington, 45+ comes through... i debate on taking it because I had just gotten in town and I know there's money to be made working the game....its 8:34 when I arrive to pickup up my paxhole.... he states the last drive refused to take him to the Indianapolis airport, kinda can't blame him!
> 
> Pax then tells me his flight leaves at 10am and he will hook me up if I get him there asap.... my heart sank for the paxhole...
> 
> ...


Well done. Based on personal experience, I would say 10% of my pax who say they will tip in the APP.....actually end up doing so. I reasoned this out as follows:

10% tip
10% forget
15% have issues with the APP and are unable to TIP
15% consider rating me 5 stars, leaving a badge or a positive comment as a tip.
50% purposely do not leave tips and just enjoy saying the line


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Was in bloomington, 45+ comes through... i debate on taking it because I had just gotten in town and I know there's money to be made working the game....its 8:34 when I arrive to pickup up my paxhole.... he states the last drive refused to take him to the Indianapolis airport, kinda can't blame him!
> 
> Pax then tells me his flight leaves at 10am and he will hook me up if I get him there asap.... my heart sank for the paxhole...
> 
> ...


And you made more money doing it than if you were taking him from airport to Bloomington.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> And you made more money doing it than if you were taking him from airport to Bloomington.


True, the rates in indianapolis suck .6075


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

guy told me I'll tip you on app before he got out of my car at the bar so, of course, I laughed under my breath...but, moments later guess what showed up???? HIS TIP....It was like seeing a really tall fat china man with red hair!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

crowuber said:


> guy told me I'll tip you on app before he got out of my car at the bar so, of course, I laughed under my breath...but, moments later guess what showed up???? HIS TIP....It was like seeing a really tall fat china man with red hair!


LMAO!!!


----------

